# How to choose best Goggles for MTB?



## alonmil (Feb 18, 2012)

I want to get to buy myself a per of Goggles, 
especially interested in 100%

I never used goggles before so I need some advice,

what to look for?
what is the difference in functionality when it comes to goggles choosing?
what is the difference between all lens types? (of 100%)?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Some googles fit narrow like Oakley and other much wider. On bikes I usually use clear so a special coated lens (unless antifog) is not important to me. It comes down to fit, comfort and good venting.


I cannot comment on the 100% (sweet looking). I use and really like Ryders Googles, really nice for the price point.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

don't forget to bring your helmet(s) to the store to check how they fit!


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

Just like ski goggles you want them to fit your face and your helmet. A breathable goggle helps a lot. When I first started riding DH I used old ski goggles which worked OK. When I got my first mtb specific goggles I noticed a huge difference mostly due to the breathability. 

The ability to swap lenses or add tearoffs may or may not be important to you too - but something to consider.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I'll just add that you don't need to spend a lot of money on MTB goggles. You will probably take them off a lot, hang them from the bar, and many helmets don't have a goggle keeper on the back. Thus, they are likely to get scratched. So I go cheap and get multiple lenses.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

1st is the fit on your face and then the helmet you plan on using them with. I've got the 100% Racecraft goggles. Their lenses are extremely clear...as in sharper vision. The foam is soft and will conform to your face after using them for a while. They come with two lenses and fit pretty good with my helmet (Kali Avatar 2). 

Some of the lower end goggles I've tried had some hard foam. It got scratchy and uncomfortable after a while.


----------



## alonmil (Feb 18, 2012)

RS VR6 said:


> 1st is the fit on your face and then the helmet you plan on using them with. I've got the 100% Racecraft goggles. Their lenses are extremely clear...as in sharper vision. The foam is soft and will conform to your face after using them for a while. They come with two lenses and fit pretty good with my helmet (Kali Avatar 2).
> 
> Some of the lower end goggles I've tried had some hard foam. It got scratchy and uncomfortable after a while.


Thanks for the answers and recommendation.

finally i decided to go with 100% RaceCraft, and your words convinced me that it was a good choice!

cheers


----------

